
High-fidelity record of Earth's climate history puts current changes in context - rbanffy
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-09/uoc--hro090820.php
======
chiefalchemist
What causes earth's orbit to deviate so much? Is there any evidence this
happens to other planets?

